# 210rs Tv



## cparker26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I currently own a Dodge Dakota, but I'll be buying a new truck soon and I'm leaning towards a Toyota Tacoma because of the excellent fuel mileage and reliability. The Tacoma has a tow rating of 6500 pounds.

Would a properly equipped 235HP V6 Tacoma pull a 210RS ok? It's well within the manufacturer's towing limit, but I'm wondering how well it would tow the 210.

I imagine it should tow fine but I wanted some feedback from those who own these trailers.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 21rs and tow with a F150.
I have no troubles at all until I get to mountain passes, I would imagine that you would be struggling even more then me, if most of your travels are flat to moderate hills you might be ok.
I know someone that tows an SOB with their Tacoma and they just take is slow and steady.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

We tow our 21RS with an Expedition (5.4 L with 8900 lb tow package). When loaded for camping, the trailer weighs in around 5200 lbs. On flat hwy we do around 60mph with no problems. On steep hills we drop down to 40mph or less.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

cparker26 said:


> I currently own a Dodge Dakota, but I'll be buying a new truck soon and I'm leaning towards a Toyota Tacoma because of the excellent fuel mileage and reliability. The Tacoma has a tow rating of 6500 pounds.
> 
> Would a properly equipped 235HP V6 Tacoma pull a 210RS ok? It's well within the manufacturer's towing limit, but I'm wondering how well it would tow the 210.
> 
> I imagine it should tow fine but I wanted some feedback from those who own these trailers.


We tow with a Sequoia V8 and would not tow with anything smaller. We can definitely tell the trailer is back there! We take it easy going up really steep hills, but no problem. We also try not to travel with water tanks full. 
The previous owners of our 21rs towed with a Explorer and swore they would never tow again,( probably because their TV couldn't handle it and must have freaked them out)

Good luck


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

cparker26 said:


> I currently own a Dodge Dakota, but I'll be buying a new truck soon and I'm leaning towards a Toyota Tacoma because of the excellent fuel mileage and reliability. The Tacoma has a tow rating of 6500 pounds.
> 
> Would a properly equipped 235HP V6 Tacoma pull a 210RS ok? It's well within the manufacturer's towing limit, but I'm wondering how well it would tow the 210.
> 
> I imagine it should tow fine but I wanted some feedback from those who own these trailers.


When you say "excellent fuel mileage" that makes me suspect you are looking at the Tacoma that sports mpg ratings of 20/26. If so, that is the Tacoma with the 2.7l 4cyl engine. If not, the 4.0 V6 carries an mpg rating of 17/21. This is not much different than the '09 F150's rating of 14/20 and the capability of the two trucks is vastly different.

Something to consider is that you will be pounding the throttle hard in that Tacoma to pull that trailer. Your actual towing mpg could very well end up (much) worse than towing the same camper in the F150 (or similar 1/2 ton). A 1/2 ton truck is what I would be considering for that trailer, nothing less.

-CC


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Same as above. The Tacoma I believe would struggle with anything more than flat roads. Not to say it can't/hasn't been done but I believe you would greatly appreciate something stronger. I tow my 2010 210RS with a 2007 Tundra 5.7 liter.


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

cparker26 said:


> I currently own a Dodge Dakota, but I'll be buying a new truck soon and I'm leaning towards a Toyota Tacoma because of the excellent fuel mileage and reliability. The Tacoma has a tow rating of 6500 pounds.
> 
> Would a properly equipped 235HP V6 Tacoma pull a 210RS ok? It's well within the manufacturer's towing limit, but I'm wondering how well it would tow the 210.
> 
> I imagine it should tow fine but I wanted some feedback from those who own these trailers.


We tow ours with a Silverado with 5.3 and some of the steep hills are still a struggle around here. In fact I am looking into intakes and programmers to get a little better edge. It is very dependent on where you are and where you intend to take it.


----------



## cparker26 (Jun 30, 2009)

That's very dissapointing. Especially when they advertise that this trailer doesn't need the "big tow vehicle". Aerolite makes the exact same trailer but with wider bunks and 600 pounds lighter, I'm going to look into that brand.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I would think you would want a bigger TV even with the 600 lb difference. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 4, 2007)

I tow a 21RS with a 2004 Dodge Durango with the 5.7L Hemi and love it. I get 10 to 11 mpg unless working a direct headwind and usually drive 65 mph on the level. Going up the steepest mountain grades sometimes gets us down to 35/40 mph. My 21RS is a 2005 with a GVWR of 5500 lbs and we usually travel pretty close to that weight. The Durango is rated for about 8500 lbs tow capacity but I wouldn't want to try that much in the mountains. My old Durango with the 5.2L struggled with the same camper and only got 8-9 mpg on a good day.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

cparker26 said:


> That's very dissapointing. Especially when they advertise that this trailer doesn't need the "big tow vehicle". Aerolite makes the exact same trailer but with wider bunks and 600 pounds lighter, I'm going to look into that brand.


Be careful when comparing advertised or brochure weights. You need to find the "as built" weight to really compare the trailers because many things that you think of as standard equipment are often counted as accessories and not included in the basic weight they advertise. Also the weight is only part of the challenge for the tow vehicle, the other part is the frontal area of the trailer that displaces the air. Most tow vehicles have max numbers for square feet of frontal area on the trailer so you should check the Tacoma's rating for that as well as the weight ratings when making comparisons.

Just to add my opinion to the others I would have to say that the Tacoma will be challenged by either the Outback or Aerolite. It may pull the trailer but it probably won't be much fun. I've seen lots of people upgrading tow vehicles after a year or two of towing. Any cost savings by going with the smaller tow vehicle will rapidly disappear when you have to upgrade vehicles (been there and done that). I know this isn't what most people want to hear but there's lots of experience here and that's a pretty common theme. If mileage is an issue I just read an article that said Toyota was bringing out a new 4.6L V-8 for the Tundra. The mileage is very close (within 1 mpg) to the V-6 Tacoma and towing with the Tundra you'll probably get better mileage. To me the Tundra has many other good advantages as a tow vehicle:

Longer Wheelbase
6 speed auto vs 5 speed auto
Higher Tow and Payload 
Larger Fuel Tank (26 gal vs. 21 gal)
Larger Bed (better to carry more beer)
Better Interior Room (better when traveling with kids)

I really don't see where the Tacoma has an advantage anywhere unless you have to have a small truck. Check out Toyota's website and compare the numbers and I think you'll find the Tundra to be the better choice no matter what trailer you end getting.

Good luck with your shopping and asking these questions now will help you learn from the lessons many of us have learned.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to agree with the previous post but for an additional reason. When we were looking to buy our 21RS in 2008, I was hoping to pull it with our '07 Nissan Frontier. We were intoduced to a term called "sailing." Others may be able to expalain it better, but it basically has to do with the amount of wind resistence the front surface of the trailer has when compared to the profile of a smaller TV. (You may be able to find some information about this in your Tacoma's manual.) After learning this, we did some more leg-work and found a good deal on a '06 Expedition. I can say I'm really glad we went with this TV instead. It does a great a job of pulling the trailer. Just another thing to consider???


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We tow our 2010 210rs with a Dodge 1500 QC 5.7 and have no issues, not sure I would be willing to head down the road with my family setup in anything smaller.

As a point of reference I checked the Toyota Site and it seems they are tow rating Tacoma as 5000 Lbs , I did not see any reference to 6500. As well most of the reputable dealer sites they suggest a 210/230/250 is Half Ton tow-able.

Assuming you are looking at a new Tacoma Max Towing Capacity for a 2010 Tacoma 5000 Lbs Toyota Canada Tacoma Spec's.

2010 210 RS 2010 210RS Spec Sheet

Shipping Weight 4806
Carry Capacity 2744
Total Combined 7550

Good Luck with your choice.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I tow a 21RS with a 2006 Toyota Tundra. I believe this is a good match. A larger TV of course, would be better. Anything smaller? No way.....


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

We tow a 21rs with a 2005 dodge quad cab hemi and i would not want to tow with anything smaller. If you camp close to home you will probably be o.k. but expect some serious downshifts and high rpm revving to get up the hills. Stay close to big cities and keep a low profile in the stick with a toyota.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I have owned a Tacoma. I love them, but they are not meant to pull that kind of weight/wind drag. You won't be happy pulling a bonafide travel trailer with a Tacoma; just not a good match. Maybe a pop-up but that's probably not what you are looking for. My uncle as a four-door Tundra with the 4.6 and he tows a cattle trailer with it no issues. It gets pretty good mileage empty too. Toyos are great cars/trucks. If you want to RV go with the Tundra or some other half-ton vehicle for the Outback 210RS.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not just a matter of whether or not it can be done, it comes down to safety and how much damage you want to do to your tow vehicle. Towing at or close to the max tow rating can severely damage your tow vehicle's drive train, which equals very expensive repairs. I tow with an F150 with the tow package and a 5.4l V-8 and the 210rs is about the biggest trailer I feel I could tow comfortably with this size truck, and I'm rated at 9300lbs.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Remember that it's not just about pulling your trailer but being able to stop all the weight of the trailer, truck, stuff and people combined.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

We have a 2009 210RS and went to Yellowstone last summer from NY. Overall, 8,000mi trip. Did it with a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 Ext. Cab. TV did very well controlling the camper, but lacked power during the longer climbs and mountain passes. Before the trip I replaced the tow hitch to an UltraFrame receiver to distribute weight and added new KYB shocks. Wouldn't have done the trip without them. After the trip I purchased a 2500HD Duramax/Allison CC. It may be over kill, but one can never be too safe when it comes to your family and others.


----------

